# Never had an insurance claim.... Until today



## gorman (Jun 18, 2013)

Two big pine removals for an older woman, rigged everything down since there was a fence below us. One of the branches got caught on a fence slat and when one of my groundies pulled the branch off the fence section fell out of the post. No big deal, right? Well, the fence was a Walpole fence and when they installed this 20 some years ago, they put it in the ground and not footings. So it rotted and rotted. Now she filed an insurance claim, doesn't want it fixed, told me she just wants a new fence section put in, and guess who pays for that. Me. 

This is kinda a bummer. If I bombed a piece and the wind put it on the fence I would man up and buy her a new section and put it in, but this is rotten. Literally. 

I was told that one section of this fence is gonna run about a grand.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 18, 2013)

gorman said:


> Two big pine removals for an older woman, rigged everything down since there was a fence below us. One of the branches got caught on a fence slat and when one of my groundies pulled the branch off the fence section fell out of the post. No big deal, right? Well, the fence was a Walpole fence and when they installed this 20 some years ago, they put it in the ground and not footings. So it rotted and rotted. Now she filed an insurance claim, doesn't want it fixed, told me she just wants a new fence section put in, and guess who pays for that. Me.
> 
> This is kinda a bummer. If I bombed a piece and the wind put it on the fence I would man up and buy her a new section and put it in, but this is rotten. Literally.
> 
> I was told that one section of this fence is gonna run about a grand.



Do you have any pics? I gotta see a thousand dollar section of fence. Are we just talking an 8 foot section? And twenty years old set in dirt? Ouch. Rough day indeed.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 18, 2013)

I would challenge an ins claim on that if it were going to effect my premium. Id say just replace the fence and keep ins out of it, but its too late for that now. It would be clear to see if the rot was that pervasive. You may have a fighting chance.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 18, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Do you have any pics? I gotta see a thousand dollar section of fence. Are we just talking an 8 foot section? And twenty years old set in dirt? Ouch. Rough day indeed.



I dunno about a thousand, but im doing a fence next week, basic 8 ft cedar privacy panels cost to customer 190 installed and an additional 90 a post x 2. I am willing to bet you can get up to a grand a panel installed pretty darn quick.


----------



## gorman (Jun 18, 2013)

A grand a panel may be hyperbole, but I was told that Walpole costs around 4x what it should be normally. Then, there's installation, etc...


----------



## chief116 (Jun 18, 2013)

go to Home depot. There like 35 bucks for an 8 foot section of fence. Build her a whole new fence for that grand.

Or tell the old bat you've never met her and keep your insurance record clean

On another note, did you work extra $$ in your quote to work around that rickety old fence?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 18, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is one of those situations where the risk to a good reputation can go beyond the immediate cost. The most important thing is to make it right as quickly as possible, and keep a customer happy. Sometimes the most loyal and praiseworthy customers can be the ones where a job didn't go right, but the contractor stepped up.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 18, 2013)

chief116 said:


> go to Home depot. There like 35 bucks for an 8 foot section of fence. Build her a whole new fence for that grand.
> 
> Or tell the old bat you've never met her and keep your insurance record clean
> 
> On another note, did you work extra $$ in your quote to work around that rickety old fence?



Im assuming the "walpole" or whatever that fancy POS was is not at HD. But then again, assuming is the mother of all eff ups..


----------



## chief116 (Jun 18, 2013)

Take the old Walpole tag off the old fence and nail it to the new one. We're looking for outside the box thinkers here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 18, 2013)

chief116 said:


> Take the old Walpole tag off the old fence and nail it to the new one. We're looking for outside the box thinkers here
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, that should work. BTW, chief, I've got a brand new "stihl" wild thing for sale if you're interested. It's green and black, but it says stihl on the side.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 18, 2013)

A rotten old fence!!?? Why couldn't you have put one through the roof? At least that would be worth the deductible.


----------



## chief116 (Jun 18, 2013)

Point being, if he offers to fix the 20 year old rotten fence, and does it right, he shouldn't have to make a claim on his insurance and be raked over the coals for the next 5-10 years. 

So, for $1000, he can buy 160 feet of fencing and 20 posts, then its his labor to achieve good will. Customer has a new fence and he makes things right.

Or if his deductible is $500, he can still get 80 feet of fence and 10 posts to go with it and be ahead. I can keep going with the math if any Texans need it.

Keep that poulan in case you run across any ornery tumbleweeds Jolly.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 18, 2013)

Do you really think the insurance is going to pay for a new section if the old one can be fixed and re-installed? (Which it sounds like to me.) They ain't stupid and it doesn't matter what the old lady wants. They aren't going to pay any more than they have to.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 18, 2013)

gorman said:


> Now she filed an insurance claim, doesn't want it fixed, told me she just wants a new fence section put in, and guess who pays for that. Me.



Did she file a claim against her homeowner policy, or against your insurer?
I may have not read the thread very well.
You gotta ante up, but a thousand dollar claim is pure nuts. The deductible on my tree ins. is $1000.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 18, 2013)

If the claim is already filed, bummer, bad day indeed. Would be nice to call contractor yourself, pay him cash and keep ins. out of it. Crazy old bat...probably gonna have to make her happy, if possible. Might be one of those folks that's never happy...ya know? 

Best o' luck

Some people...just not reasonable.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 18, 2013)

I know if I had to file a claim for a deal like that the adjuster would take a look at the fence, say F this, it's a rotten piece of junk and pay a bare minimum towards replacement. Let's face it, if you smashed a 20 year old beater car, you wouldn't have to pay for a brand new benz. Just saying.

On the other hand... one of my clients has a set of gates in front of her house, they look like hell, but she's got about 100K into them. I stay the hell away from them!


----------



## gorman (Jun 18, 2013)

I offered to have it fixed, she said she wanted a new fence section. Nice. She called her insurance company first freaking thing, without talking to me about the fence first. Then, the insurance company called me, wants my info, and so forth, and so forth. She didn't want me to fix it or replace it because, "I've gone that route before having landscapers fix their mistakes and I just need it done right by a contractor". 

Now, I still need to go back and grind the stumps. I riveted with excitement. The claim at best with be depreciated considering what was lost and she'll probably stiff me on payment on account of not having a brand new fence paid for.

When we did the job we had an audience of neighbors watching us so I couldn't let anything free fall. Every piece got rigged and it almost didn't matter.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 18, 2013)

> I offered to have it fixed, she said she wanted a new fence section.



She's probably not entitled to a new one given the age and condition. Let the insurance companies battle it out. My feeling is she'll get the cost of a contractor to come and fix it. If she want's new the balance will be on her. If it were me I wouldn't want a new section because it likely won't match the existing.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 18, 2013)

Not to be a bully, 
but I would of had an Operations guy go set the job up for you. Know your job.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## joezilla11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds like she's milking it so she can get a new fence. I'd check the old one and see if its been repaired before. She obviously has experience with this.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 18, 2013)

gorman said:


> I offered to have it fixed, she said she wanted a new fence section. Nice. She called her insurance company first freaking thing, without talking to me about the fence first. Then, the insurance company called me, wants my info, and so forth, and so forth. She didn't want me to fix it or replace it because, "I've gone that route before having landscapers fix their mistakes and I just need it done right by a contractor".
> 
> Now, I still need to go back and grind the stumps. I riveted with excitement. The claim at best with be depreciated considering what was lost and she'll probably stiff me on payment on account of not having a brand new fence paid for.
> 
> When we did the job we had an audience of neighbors watching us so I couldn't let anything free fall. Every piece got rigged and it almost didn't matter.



Life is hard, never soft,
Grow it long , shave it off.
Van Halen,, Feelings
Jeff:msp_wink:


----------



## gorman (Jun 18, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Not to be a bully,
> but I would of had an Operations guy go set the job up for you. Know your job.
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:



I don't follow. Operations guy? And you're not much of a bully.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 18, 2013)

gorman said:


> I don't follow. Operations guy? And you're not much of a bully.



Thanks, some say I am.
Anyway, I find it amusing that you do not 'follow' the position of an Operation's Manager. 
Jeff


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 19, 2013)

it sounds to me like she doesn't care about the fence, she just doesn't want to pay you. if she wanted the fence fixed, she would let you try endlessly. you have the right to get 2 estimates of your own. do not give her your insurance information. have her sign a paper stating that she would not let you fix it. if she wont let you fix it or hire your own company, she can pay to have it fixed and sue you. and when she does, you provide your own estimates and the paper she signed denying you the opportunity to make it right. also, when you give her the bill give her 10 days to pay. if she doesn't, call hourly, send invoices with late charges and sue her. the fence is a different contract than the trees and by law she must pay you. broken fence and all. don't let her con you. be aggressive.


----------



## himiler (Jun 19, 2013)

So this trunk is cracked and almost half the tree is about to fall on the house. Because of its location the only way it's getting solved is by climbing and rigging it down piece by piece. After strapping the spar together with four separate evenly spaced nylon straps ratcheted tight, I'm up in the top starting the process when this neighbor yells out to me. "Hey Paul Bunyan!" I'm polite, I answer her with a "Yes Maam". She then proceeds to tell me that I had better not damage her new fence! Again I'm polite but I'm thinking here I am in a split tree about to fall on your neighbors house, it's windy, and all you can think about is your stupid fence! 
I don't particulary blame someone who's had a bad experience, but I do think there are responsible ways to handle things without getting all official and such. If she's contacted her insurance company is there a chance you can work with them directly without involving yours? I don't know about this area of life, I'm just asking.
Steve


----------



## treesmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn, that sucks. You'll argue it was rotten and waiting to happen, she'll argue it was fine till you broke it and you've both got a point. Had this before with badly rotten fences and had awful customers but thankfully never together on the same job. In a sane world you shouldn't be liable for complete replacement of a manky old rotten fence and her attitude sounds full of ulterior motives. Let us know how it goes and fingers crossed


----------



## gorman (Jun 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks, some say I am.
> Anyway, I find it amusing that you do not 'follow' the position of an Operation's Manager.
> Jeff



Please state such the SOP of and operations manager that I'm not following. I can't tell if this is hipster sarcasm.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 19, 2013)

gorman said:


> Please state such the SOP of and operations manager that I'm not following. I can't tell if this is hipster sarcasm.



I would say its hipster sarcasm except for one thing - ITS JEFF!

He's a bully, just a mean old bully.:msp_biggrin:

What he means is that if one of his serfs broke the fence he would whip him in front of the others.

What he means is that he would just "clean" the #####.

No, wait, I think what he means is that, well, I am not sure what he means because even if some guy went in and managed operations the fence could still have been broken and the lady would still be an old #####y ####.

I GOTTA SEE THIS 1000 DOLLAR FENCE!:msp_sneaky: 

Wolpost fence? WTF is that?


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 19, 2013)

treemandan said:


> I GOTTA SEE THIS 1000 DOLLAR FENCE!:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Wolpost fence? WTF is that?



Looks overpriced to me. Walpole


----------



## treemandan (Jun 19, 2013)

Grouchy old man said:


> Looks overpriced to me. Walpole



They sure have a lot of different styles and some do look expensive but the Deerfeild is just stockade and I smashed up a vinyl fence once, the rails were 10 bucks apiece!


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 19, 2013)

treeman82 said:


> On the other hand... one of my clients has a set of gates in front of her house, they look like hell, but she's got about 100K into them. I stay the hell away from them!



I know what you mean. We have a customer that has a Japanese garden looking thing, I don't know what else to call it, with this mickey mouse green house in the middle of it. The whole thing has an old rotten split rail fence around it. You can just look at it wrong and something falls off of it. She claims she has $75,000 in that deal and gets really upset just thinking about us damaging something in there. We always have a pre-job meeting before we work there and remind everybody to be super careful around that garden thing she has going on.


----------



## cedar (Jun 19, 2013)

We were working in high winds and a pine top I cut blew on top of the neighbor's house. It scuffed up a few shingles and left a scuff mark on the brick siding. No one wold have even noticed but I wanted to do the right thing so I showed the homeowner and told him I would pressure wash the shingles and brick siding. I ended up having to pay for a contractor to replace a 10' x 10' square of shingles. He actually wanted to have the brick work replaced but fortunately the contractor he used convinced the homeowner he was going overboard.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 19, 2013)

¥£€>%, x/&@$, ~##%,###'s $&8&$ #%€<!!!!!!!:angry2:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 19, 2013)

StrataTree said:


> ¥£€>%, x/&@$, ~##%,###'s $&8&$ #%€<!!!!!!!:angry2:



You might have to go to 'Band Camp' for that.,,,,
Jeff


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry...lost control... ...of my keyboard momentarily. But now it's fixed.


----------



## himiler (Jun 19, 2013)

I googled Walpole, this is what I came up with:

Wood and Vinyl Fences | Gates | Walpole Woodworkers


----------



## gorman (Jun 19, 2013)

It was the duxbury.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 20, 2013)

gorman said:


> It was the duxbury.



No way in hell that's worth $1000/section!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 20, 2013)

Something's not adding up here.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 20, 2013)

the only wooden Duxbury I can see is post and rail, everything seems to be vinyl now. Offer to replace the panel with brand new current wooden Duxbury fencing, just get a signed agreement and tree payment before you start the fence :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gorman (Jun 20, 2013)

Like i said, a grand a panel is hyperbole and I got the name of it wrong. but here's a few pics of the fence section. I snapped em today and talked to my agent about this claim. They are sending an adjuster to look at it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 20, 2013)

gorman said:


> Like i said, a grand a panel is hyperbole and I got the name of it wrong. but here's a few pics of the fence section. I snapped em today and talked to my agent about this claim. They are sending an adjuster to look at it.



Absurd. Thats a $200 fix at most.. Insurance guy is going to piss his pants at that.


----------



## chief116 (Jun 20, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Absurd. Thats a $200 fix at most.. Insurance guy is going to piss his pants at that.



not with a Walpole fence tag its not. Can't put a stihl sticker on a wild thang and all that


----------



## treesmith (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, you say that but I've got the Husky logo sticker off of my hard hat stuck to the side of a ms170 and I reckon it cuts faster now. Not that it helps your problem but it amuses me and annoys the boss


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

gorman said:


> Like i said, a grand a panel is hyperbole and I got the name of it wrong. but here's a few pics of the fence section. I snapped em today and talked to my agent about this claim. They are sending an adjuster to look at it.



It was time for a new fence tell the lady you do discount fence work and demolition has begun


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 21, 2013)

gorman said:


> Like i said, a grand a panel is hyperbole and I got the name of it wrong. but here's a few pics of the fence section. I snapped em today and talked to my agent about this claim. They are sending an adjuster to look at it.



Strange that Walpole doesn't have anything that looks like that. I'm wondering if the old lady is saying it is to get more money.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 21, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> It was time for a new fence tell the lady you do discount fence work and demolition has begun



Southern Tree Service,Fence,Window ,Roof,GutterAnd Sprinkler Repair.

Has a nice ring ,eh?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treesmith (Jun 21, 2013)

I've just looked at the pictures and that post is rotten to buggery, surely you can't be liable. And as for being an expensive fence from what I can see you're looking at what, new post and maybe rails, the hardest part would be digging the old post out if the concrete is rock solid, if there is any concrete. An apprentice fencer could do that in his lunch hour, while texting, and eating lunch. It's madness to even think that an insurance claim is the way to go. I'm waiting to see what the insurance man says.

She's got to be pulling a fast one or just really ignorant


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

treesmith said:


> I've just looked at the pictures and that post is rotten to buggery, surely you can't be liable. And as for being an expensive fence from what I can see you're looking at what, new post and maybe rails, the hardest part would be digging the old post out if the concrete is rock solid, if there is any concrete. An apprentice fencer could do that in his lunch hour, while texting, and eating lunch. It's madness to even think that an insurance claim is the way to go. I'm waiting to see what the insurance man says.
> 
> She's got to be pulling a fast one or just really ignorant



My guess is not ignorant however I would not be surprised if the adjuster told her to pound salt. 
He might say this is hardly something to claim mam and fraudulent insurance claims are punishable offense's


----------



## gorman (Jun 21, 2013)

Obviously she's pulling a fast one. I'm just worried my rates will go up because of this Tom foolery


----------



## treemandan (Jun 21, 2013)

that is not an insurance claim. Do not give your insurance information to anybody concerning that. Deny the claim.


----------



## capecodtree (Jun 21, 2013)

*Fence*

We broke one section of a rotten stockade fence about a month ago. I replaced it with a used section within 2 hrs($35). It was my problem and I fixed it. The condition of the remaining fence is not my problem. I will go to great lengths to avoid any and all insurance claims. 1k for one section of fence sounds steep to me, a good insurance adjuster will see right through this claim.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 21, 2013)

I would just get estimates from a few reputable fence COs and go from there.
NO WAY is that a grand's worth of fence.







I remember dropping a little 2inx2ft oak stick on a vinyl fence and the dam thing exploded.
Thought to myself ''Bam, there goes a hundy ''.Turns out it was just a matter of re-assembling the puzzle of slats that interlock . Took about 15 min to figure out the order they went in ,but good as new.That thing did not have one single fastener in the entire section.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

Tell her you will fix it or give a 35 dollar discount on the job that is about fair n A little saw dust and gorilla glue its as good as it was lmfao :monkey:


----------



## 514mach1 (Jun 21, 2013)

If your insurance company is like mine (Farm Bureau) they'll send an adjuster to look at her fence, she'll show them damage you didn't do (just a rotten fence), they'll pay her a couple thousand dollars, and then drop you. Really though, this happened to me with a neighbor. Guy was going through a divorce and never had much money anyway. He has cattle, dad and I have buffalo. His cattle have been on our land MANY times but there's never been any real damage. HIS section of our shared boundary fence fell over due to rotten posts and took the wire with it. He contacted my insurance company (FB) and so the adjuster spoke to him but not us. We weren't along to see any of the supposed damage or anything. But the neighbor was gone when our animals got onto his land (which his cattle were grazing at the time) so my dad and I simply herded them back on our property. The whole herd of 300-ish animals was on our land at 11:30 am, and when we saw them again at 1 pm, half the herd was on his land. It took about 20 minutes to herd them back with 4 wheeler and prop up the fence, which we told our neighbor it was high time for him to do some work on. So part of our herd was on his land for less than 2 hours and did the same as zero damage. Our FB adjuster pays him $1600 for damage and writes up a long report about how our animals "busted" through the fence and grazed neighbor's land for over two days and we didn't adequately repair the fence. Then FB dropped us even though we took lots of pictures at the time and have all the proof in our favor. Fun times. Good luck!


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 22, 2013)

even if they give her money, it will be a depreciated amount. get some ledger board screws and drive them through from the attached side just above where they enter the post and into the panel you broke. good as how it was. send her a bill for rotten fence repair. finally, slap her in the face because......... she earned it.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 22, 2013)

ozzy42 said:


> I would just get estimates from a few reputable fence COs and go from there.
> NO WAY is that a grand's worth of fence.
> 
> I remember dropping a little 2inx2ft oak stick on a vinyl fence and the dam thing exploded.
> Thought to myself ''Bam, there goes a hundy ''.Turns out it was just a matter of re-assembling the puzzle of slats that interlock . Took about 15 min to figure out the order they went in ,but good as new.That thing did not have one single fastener in the entire section.



It is an unusual style fence and would be hard to replace BUT- easy to fix, just put a new dowel into the ends and stick it back up for the next unfortunate person to break again.

Did a small Maple removal in a back yard yesterday with the only way out a very clean white vinyl fence, didn't even want to touch it with the branches as they'd leave marks all over. Threw them all over the top. Wasn't thinking about that when I bid it, good thing it wasn't one of the real big ones back there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 22, 2013)

miko0618 said:


> even if they give her money, it will be a depreciated amount. get some ledger board screws and drive them through from the attached side just above where they enter the post and into the panel you broke. good as how it was. send her a bill for rotten fence repair. finally, slap her in the face because......... she earned it.



Haha well she may have earned it but please op don't slap her because that would cost dearly :monkey:


----------



## gorman (Jun 22, 2013)

It would be an easy fix. But she won't let me


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jun 22, 2013)

gorman said:


> It would be an easy fix. But she won't let me



That's because she is looking for something for nothing. If she thinks she will do better with the insurance company then let her try.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 22, 2013)

*What are her kid's names?*

Lots of advice on how to dodge the claim, but I'm going to go out on a limb here. Did you ever get to know your customer? Just from your posts, it sounds like a widow or divorcee that is in a little over her head and has been taken advantage of in the past. She said she has allowed other contractors to fix their own damage before and it has turned out poorly, according to your earlier post. Just a suggestion, but calm down and work on defusing the situation, offer to fix it on your dime, and then if she isn't happy go from there. And btw, I'f you don't know at least how many kid's she has at this point, you're in trouble.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a really good point Jolly.

I'm used to very reasonable relations with customers so didn't consider that, the couple of mine who have ended up like this one were always real hard work from the get go and no amount of reasonableness on my part had any effect whatsoever. 

Most people are basically decent, others, well, we've all met them.


----------



## peetar (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with Mr. Logger to some extent on this........ But then my mind went back to a couple of weeks ago. There was a lady sitting on her porch, with her van parked on the street, directly under a pretty good sized Maple hanger (city tree). I rolled down the window and mentioned that she might want to move her car, and she just smiled. That old bird was certain that limb was going to fall, and when it does, she was gonna get a check.

I'm 43 and have avoided spots like this. Part of it is luck. Part of it is building a relationship with the people I run into, even if it's just a bid or whatever, and part is just being able to "read" someone in a flash (like the lady on the porch). 

Old people can be rough. Sometimes they have 5mil. in capitol that brings them 250k a year, and they tell everyone they are on a "fixed income". Sometimes they put huge value into things that aren't worth anything to anyone else. Some are horrible people who just managed to live a long time, and figure they have an "angle".

Get a handle on what they care about, what's important to them, and price accordingly.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 26, 2013)

peetar said:


> Old people can be rough. Sometimes they have 5mil. in capitol that brings them 250k a year, and they tell everyone they are on a "fixed income".



Ha! Got a new customer this week that stated that exact thing. House is very nice and landscaped to the max. Was complaining about her existing services, I didn't see a thing wrong and actually know the owner of one of the co's personally and let him know-he hasn't heard a word that she's unhappy. So I expect we'll work for her maybe a year or 2 before she goes to the next company for no reason.


----------



## gorman (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted any updates fellas. I have just been waiting with baited breath on the adjuster. I'll send the news when I get it.


----------



## gorman (Jul 22, 2013)

So, got a letter in the mail today saying that my insurance company settled the claim for one rotted section of fence to the tune of just under $1,000. 

This disgusts me. Of this, of course I have to pay my deductible and I will be paying the insurance company back for the claim over the next 3 or four years. 

Now the woman hasn't even paid me for the work yet. She said she was waiting to hear from my insurance. 

Ugh. These kind of shenanigans are what keep the rates up for everybody.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 22, 2013)

Shoulda insisted on being there with the adjuster and made your point. But really, $900 and change less your deductable? How much really do you think your rates will go up?


----------



## gorman (Jul 22, 2013)

Not that much. It's pretty standard to pay back the amount over three to five years plus the premium. 
It's just the fact an old woman hustled the system. 

And I had no contact with the adjuster. They would not put me in touch with him.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 22, 2013)

> And I had no contact with the adjuster. They would not put me in touch with him. .



So for all you know the old lady kicked over the rest of the fence in the area and told the adjuster you did it.


----------



## gorman (Jul 23, 2013)

Naw. I had pics I took and sent. She probably just held out for more and threatened legal action.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 23, 2013)

$1,000 US for that rotten old junk? 

Now that's just silly


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok. So you still haven't gotten paid by her?


----------



## gorman (Jul 23, 2013)

Nope. Gonna check po box tomorrow and then make the calls.


----------



## gorman (Jul 26, 2013)

The woman paid me for the work. I called the insurance company to get a run down of how one section cost $1000. 

They emailed me the appraisal and the fence only cost $50!!! She apparently had a contractor sign off on it taking 8 man hours to install one section.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 26, 2013)

$118.75 an hour???? What did they tell the insurance company they had a Phd? (Post hole digger).


----------



## treesmith (Jul 26, 2013)

So that claim price covers hotel and travel expenses?


----------

